# The dependency service or group failed to start



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everybody, firstly i'd like to thank you guys in advance if you're able to help me with this very VERY annoying problem.

I've been working on my laptop recently, once finished i turned my computer off like most people do. 
After turning it back on hours later, i noticed that my laptop was connected to the internet router but had limited access which ment i could'nt get onto the internet  ! So using my brain i went onto the control panel > network and sharing center and nothing came up apart from ''the dependency service or group failed to start'' ...

PS: I am running windows 7 on an ASUS laptop.

Please help guys!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> ''the dependency service or group failed to start'' ...


 did it say which ?

can we see the status of these services
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below.

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC*

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies.

for each dependancy entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------


----------



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) ---- Started, Automatic
Computer Browser ---- (Nothing), Manual
DHCP Client ---- (Nothing), Automatic
DNS Client ---- (Nothing), Automatic
Network Connections ---- Started, Manual
Network Location Awareness ---- (Nothing), Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) ---- Started, Automatic
Server ---- Started, Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper ---- Started, Automatic
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only) ---- Started, Automatic
Workstation ---- Started, Automatic

Nothing happened or changed ... Anything else?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens if you start the dhcp client service


----------



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

Windows could not start the DHCP Client service on local computer.
error 5: Access is denied.

That's what happens ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you logged in as administrator
got 
control panel
users 
whats your account details


----------



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm the admin of the computer, no other users on my computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try a system restore - any chance you have a virus at all ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

Go *Start*>>*All Programs*>>*Accessories*>>*System Tools*>>*System Restore*


Click in the radio button *Choose a different restore point* 
Click *Next*
put a tick in *Show more restore points*
Pick a *Date before this happened* 
Click *Next *
This should restore the PC to that time & date

*  windows 7 *
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

There's no virus, i've checked. I have a feeling it's a windows corrupt file or something like that. Thanks, i'll try that and report straight back.


----------



## SebArmy (Sep 15, 2012)

So simple but .... YOU ARE A LEGEND! Anyway i can give you good feedback apart from in words?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know

if it happens again, you may want to run chkdsk
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

